# "don't let him give you any crap"



## Edan

Sorry this phrase is a bit harsh. 

1) What is the direct translation?
2) יש בטויים אחרים בעברית שאומרים את האותו דבר?

תודה מראש,
-עידן


----------



## just a normal guy

edan said:


> sorry this phrase is a bit harsh.
> 
> 1) what is the direct translation?
> 2) יש בטויים אחרים בעברית שאומרים את האותו דבר?
> 
> תודה מראש,
> -עידן


 


* את אותו הדבר

אפשר לומר:

אל תתן לו לעבוד עלייך
אל תתן לו להאכיל אותך חארטות (זה גס ונאמר בין חברים)
אל תתן לו להאכיל אותך לוקשים (זה די נפוץ


----------



## Edan

תודה גאי. ידידה ישראלית גם המליצה את זה:
"אל תתן לא לבלבל לך ת'שכל"

מה שמוזר לי על הבטוי הזה זה שיש גם "ל" וגם "את" באותו משפת.. זה הורשה?


----------



## Marnavot

Edan said:


> תודה גאי. ידידה ישראלית גם המליצה את זה:
> "אל תתן לא לבלבל לך ת'שכל"
> 
> מה שמוזר לי על הבטוי הזה זה שיש גם "ל" וגם "את" באותו משפת.. זה הורשה?



"אל תתן לו לבלבל לך ת'שכל".
I don't understand what is the problem. Why should there be a problem with "ל" and "את" being in the same sentence?


----------



## Nunty

Edan said:


> תודה גאי. ידידה ישראלית גם המליצה את זה:
> "אל תתן לא לבלבל לך ת'שכל"
> 
> מה שמוזר לי על הבטוי הזה זה שיש גם "ל" וגם "את" באותו משפת.. זה הורשה?


Edan, ל introduces the indirect object of the sentence and את, the direct object, like in English: Don't let him tell you [indirect object] a lie [direct object].


----------



## Edan

Ah okay, I think my problem was that I was doing a straight translation to English, which doesn't make much sense:
"Don't let him confuse you the brain"

I guess that's due to the difference in allowed usage of the verb "to confuse" from "libalbel"


----------



## Aoyama

L*i*balbel or l*e*balbel rather ?


----------



## Marnavot

Actually, it's le*v*albel.


----------



## Aoyama

Right, though I could not see a daguesh ...


----------

